# Multipe Cues in one Cubase Project - Renumber Bars?



## Karsten Laser (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello fellow composers,
I have a Cubase or Nuendo project containing all cues of a film.
I'd now like to start each cue with bar number One and in 
best case also TimeCode 1:00:00:00 for various resaons.
For example:
Bar 1 to 40 
Pause // no Music in project
Bar 1 to 56
Pause // no Music in project
and so on.

I 've checked the manual and tried that with multiple Ruler Tracks but no success so far.
Does anybody have a tip on this or how you guys deal with AllCuesInOneProject Scenarios!

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 5, 2018)

I never, ever have multiple cues in a single Cubase/Logic project. When the director decides to change anything, you are screwed. Once the timings change for anything, it becomes a logistical nightmare. I have a separate project for each cue, even if it's a very short cue.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Feb 5, 2018)

My advice would also be to avoid it and to have separate cues in separate projects. Trying to keep up with revisions and making adjustments to keep everything neatly in sync is a nightmare and a waste of valuable time.

Also, timecode shouldn't reset to 00:00:00 for each cue - you should be using the timecode from the film (which should be hardcoded into the video) to make sure everything will be perfectly in sync when you send your files in. Everyone should use the same timecode - it's crucial for functional and effective communication.

I do like to mix the entire score in one project though, but I only import everything into a single session once all of the music is approved.


----------



## Nico (Feb 5, 2018)

on my last project I organised cues by folder. Each folder is named with Timecode / Time Signature / Tempo. But i imagine it could indeed create problems if you have a lot of tempo changes in a cue

I do not think there is a way to change the Bar count / timecode for several cues in a single project.

However for one cue at a time, you can: 
- offset the bar count: Go to Project -> Project Setup-> Bar Offset enter the bar where your cue starts and answer "no" to the question as it would move all your cues
- move the time code: Set your cursor where your cue starts and go to Project -> Set timecode at cursor. Also answer "No".

I hope it helps. Maybe test that before on a draft project!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 5, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Also, timecode shouldn't reset to 00:00:00 for each cue - you should be using the timecode from the film (which should be hardcoded into the video) to make sure everything will be perfectly in sync when you send your files in. Everyone should use the same timecode - it's crucial for functional and effective communication.
> 
> I do like to mix the entire score in one project though, but I only import everything into a single session once all of the music is approved.



Agreed! I always request the timecode to burnt into the file.

And similarly, I "checkerboard" the rendered cues into a single PT session file.


----------



## Karsten Laser (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi guys!
Thank you very much for your input and advice!
I absolutely agree and work 99% "one session//projectfile per cue" as I see and encountered all the struggles 
(changing tempo or doing conformings to new picture edits, danger of sessionfile corruputing, getting things messed up etc) that might and will occur when having all cues in one session. 
That said, my question is related to the following scenario:
Short film or episode, pic-lock // there won't be changes, little time, need to prepare a score in order to record live musicians in that one session.
In that special scenario I create MIDI Parts with bar numbers each starting with "bar one" for every cue, because I'd like to start the score for each with bar one. Being not able to quickly refer to bar numbers and entering them when recording (all cues in that one session) is a pretty stressful.
I'll check out not to start every cue with bar one and see how my score-prepper and the musicians will react.

Thanks again!


----------

